# U.S.A. FBI background checks processing times



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

I would say to all the people that need to get FBI back ground checks as part of your application to get them in ASAP. Don't let this be the doc you holding up your approval.

I was told I my sponsor did not need one back in June/ July only to be then told we did in late OCT. Today marks 10weeks waiting on this 1 doc for me and it looks like its going to be a bit longer now...very frustrating.

I stole the info below from another forum but it has some info everyone needs to be aware of;

You all will find this interested how 22 days processing times changed to 12-14 weeks from May 1st 2014 to Dec 24th 2014 and no where close to coming down... (now 14-16weeks on Jan 12th 2015!!)

Status Update of processing times on FBI - Identity History Summary Checks on various dates

>May 05: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 22 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>May 31: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 25 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>June 25: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 28 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>July 22: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 32 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>July 29: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 30 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>Sept 16: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: Four to six weeks. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>Sept 23: On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 8-10 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery.

>Oct 01: On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 12 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery.

>Dec 24: On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 12-14 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery.

>Jan 12, 2015: On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 14-16 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery.


----------



## stucko (Jan 21, 2015)

*Any Luck?*

Any luck yet?

I'm interested to know how long it'll take for you, as I submitted my request a couple weeks after you...


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

stucko said:


> Any luck yet? I'm interested to know how long it'll take for you, as I submitted my request a couple weeks after you...


The FBI got my packet on Nov 3. 
They opened my packet yesterday and charged my credit card. 
I called today for an ETA and was told 3-4 more weeks.

So looks like 16 weeks..


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

I am told that FBI is just completing processing the requests received on Oct 21 2014. Looks like about another 2 weeks or so before they run ours... (then we wait by the mailbox)


----------



## CIAW525 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I am in the exact same boat. In fact, the FBI even received my packet on 3 Nov as well and I called today to get an update and was told 3 more weeks.

Do you have Australian case officers yet? If so what has been their response to the delay?

I got an email from my case officer with the subject of request for more information because this was missing and so I submitted all the evidence and tracking I had for submission.

I never got a reply back so I'm assuming that as the original email states, I am fine to have more time to get a document from an external organisation if I can present evidence that it's in process.

However, I'm wondering if any of your case officers have been more communicative about this process and the delays?

Thanks.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

Heats said:


> I am told that FBI is just completing processing the requests received on Oct 21 2014. Looks like about another 2 weeks or so before they run ours... (then we wait by the mailbox)


Thanks for the update, that's good to know. My fiance's was received by them Oct 20, so fingers crossed his is in the mail


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

CIAW525 said:


> Hi all, I am in the exact same boat. In fact, the FBI even received my packet on 3 Nov as well and I called today to get an update and was told 3 more weeks. Do you have Australian case officers yet? If so what has been their response to the delay? I got an email from my case officer with the subject of request for more information because this was missing and so I submitted all the evidence and tracking I had for submission. I never got a reply back so I'm assuming that as the original email states, I am fine to have more time to get a document from an external organisation if I can present evidence that it's in process. However, I'm wondering if any of your case officers have been more communicative about this process and the delays? Thanks.


We were told by our CO that we needed this for my Aussie wife as we have an adopted child on my app for a partner visa... I told her of the delay and was told "we are aware of the delay with the FBI and will wait" I asked if she needed anything else and she said " this is the last doc needed to finalize your app". So if I had this 4 months ago I would be approved and down under by now ... But we wait.


----------



## CIAW525 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, I also regret not putting in my FBI check earlier. I am applying onshore, so already in Australia, and my Australian federal police check came back in about a week and didn't require fingerprints. If only it all was that simple.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

CIAW525 said:


> Yes, I also regret not putting in my FBI check earlier. I am applying onshore, so already in Australia, and my Australian federal police check came back in about a week and didn't require fingerprints. If only it all was that simple.


We are still in the states, I got all mine done back in July, was told that my wife did not need to get them done at that time. Then months later was contacted by the CO and asked for it.. Very frustrating... But we are close to it now so happy about that.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

just got off the phone with FBI. they are opening packs that got to them on Nov 20th 2014 today, and completing the checks for prints they got on Oct 27th. 

Hopefully they get to ours next week (NOV 3) but I don't know as they will not be working on Monday,,, it is a Holiday for government people.


----------



## CIAW525 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## ms.scarlet (Feb 15, 2015)

*FBI background check*

Hi all,

The FBI is taking a surprisingly long time to finish background checks right now. I sent mine from Sydney via registered international post the first week of September 2014. Payment was taken a few months later (November I believe). The completed check arrived at my house the first week of February 2015. I emailed the department twice to check in about the status. They replied very quickly each time, giving me updates on whether it had been completed. In total, it took nearly 5 months. If you're nervous, send an email asking for an update 

Best of luck!


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

today they are processing prints for packs received on Oct 29th.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmm, I was told to wait to request my FBI background checks. I submitted my 820 application on dec 28 14 and have not been assigned a case officer yet. I might wait another month or so until I get a case officer.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

Simply said:


> Hmm, I was told to wait to request my FBI background checks. I submitted my 820 application on dec 28 14 and have not been assigned a case officer yet. I might wait another month or so until I get a case officer.


I am not sure how long 820s are taking to proses at the moment, but a FBI check is good for 12 months. It takes 4 months to get it right now you are 2 months in already... So if you applied next week for FBI it would be good until June/ July 2016...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Onshore applications are 12-15 months right now, supposedly.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

If onshore is going to take 12-15 months and it takes 4 months to process my FBI check and it is valid for 12 months.. I will wait another 2 months.

That gives me around 20 months or so on it.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

The FBI is working on packs that arrived on NOV 4... My Wife's check is complete and in the mail stack to for today! My wait is almost over!  - if you are looking for me I will be out sitting by my mailbox


----------



## CCass (Dec 22, 2014)

Right now they are having longer response times after switching systems. I was able to call and speak with someone a few weeks ago. They received mine October 31st and I am still waiting on it. My advise is to go with a FBI approved channeler. They are able to get you results in about a week. The FBI website lists like 20.Just make sure you check with your case officer because they only accept three or four. I submitted my check through the channeler and my visa got approved yesterday! :}


----------



## WendyB (May 22, 2014)

CCass said:


> Right now they are having longer response times after switching systems. I was able to call and speak with someone a few weeks ago. They received mine October 31st and I am still waiting on it. My advise is to go with a FBI approved channeler. They are able to get you results in about a week. The FBI website lists like 20.Just make sure you check with your case officer because they only accept three or four. I submitted my check through the channeler and my visa got approved yesterday! :}


Congrats!!! When did you apply?


----------



## CCass (Dec 22, 2014)

Wendy, I applied on 8/13/14, and was approved yesterday.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

CCass said:


> Right now they are having longer response times after switching systems. I was able to call and speak with someone a few weeks ago. They received mine October 31st and I am still waiting on it. My advise is to go with a FBI approved channeler. They are able to get you results in about a week. The FBI website lists like 20.Just make sure you check with your case officer because they only accept three or four. I submitted my check through the channeler and my visa got approved yesterday! :}


WOW! my CO (ML) said there was no way to get approved using a channeler. I asked 3 times in the last 4 months as this is the only thing needed. its all good now.. its in the mail I am told by the FBI.


----------



## CCass (Dec 22, 2014)

Heats said:


> WOW! my CO (ML) said there was no way to get approved using a channeler. I asked 3 times in the last 4 months as this is the only thing needed. its all good now.. its in the mail I am told by the FBI.


Seriously? How confusing is that. I got an email directly from my CO giving the option to go through the channeler. I initially did it through the FBI but the waiting time is insane!


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

CCass said:


> Seriously? How confusing is that. I got an email directly from my CO giving the option to go through the channeler. I initially did it through the FBI but the waiting time is insane!


this is exactly what ML said...

"While I can appreciate your eagerness to being your new lives in Australia, we do not accept FBI clearances issued by channeler. (this is because the Channelers do not have the authority to provide clearances for immigration purposes)"


----------



## CCass (Dec 22, 2014)

Heats said:


> this is exactly what ML said...
> 
> "While I can appreciate your eagerness to being your new lives in Australia, we do not accept FBI clearances issued by channeler. (this is because the Channelers do not have the authority to provide clearances for immigration purposes)"


Im wondering if maybe its because they only accept certain ones??... The FBI website lists like 20. But in the email I received, only 4 were listed as approved ones. Maybe that is what your CO means...


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

The Immi website says this under Police Checks for USA:

Note: while FBI checks can be obtained through private companies, only FBI checks directly issued by the FBI are accepted by the Department.

Maybe they've relaxed their rules a bit for some cases because of how long the FBI is taking atm? Who knows...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, they're NOT supposed to accept FBI checks through channelers! CCass, who did you get that email from (initials only)? I'm glad you got your grant, but that seems SO unfair to Heats who has had to wait months for the FBI check. I wonder if you have a new CO or something who doesn't know the rules. I can't imagine how they'd change the rules on this and ML woudln't know - she's been around a while and isn't new at this. She would know, as would RM. Very weird.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

16weeks, 2 days... My wife's FBI check has arrived! Tomorrow I will scan it in and hope to see my visa approved.


----------



## sgopan (Feb 26, 2015)

Heats Happy to hear that your wife got PCC. Can I know when your wife's PCC application reached USA and when was your credit card charged.

My application reached on 24th Nov 2014 and credit card was charged on 18th feb 2015.

Any idea how much more time it will take?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

FYI, I've read somewhere else that the Washington DC embassy began accepting FBI checks from three channelers as of 15 January 2015, and they are: national credit reporting, national background check, inc. and telos identity management solutions, llc.

Take this with a grain of salt as this is NOT from an agent or from DIBP themselves, but from a fellow applicant. If they actually have changed their policy like is being reported, it'd be nice to see it in writing somewhere official!


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

sgopan said:


> Heats Happy to hear that your wife got PCC. Can I know when your wife's PCC application reached USA and when was your credit card charged. My application reached on 24th Nov 2014 and credit card was charged on 18th feb 2015. Any idea how much more time it will take?


FBI got it on nov3. 
Cc charges and packet opened jan 20
Letter is dated feb 17
Got it in the mail feb 25


----------



## ani89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just letting you all know my partner called the embassy last night just to get an update of where they're at for clearances. 
They're currently processing ones from the week of 21st November. 
We sent ours in first week of December and were told it will probably be 2-3 weeks before ours is done. 
I can see the end!...


----------



## falcorkle (Nov 14, 2014)

ani89 said:


> Just letting you all know my partner called the embassy last night just to get an update of where they're at for clearances.
> They're currently processing ones from the week of 21st November.
> We sent ours in first week of December and were told it will probably be 2-3 weeks before ours is done.
> I can see the end!...


That's strange... I emailed the embassy on Feb 24th and they replied saying they are opening mail from Dec 2nd. So the dates they are giving are a little skewed I am not sure what to believe now. Let's all hope they keep on keepin' on either way


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

falcorkle said:


> That's strange... I emailed the embassy on Feb 24th and they replied saying they are opening mail from Dec 2nd. So the dates they are giving are a little skewed I am not sure what to believe now. Let's all hope they keep on keepin' on either way


they open the packs, charge the credit cards, and put you in their system about a month before they process the prints. so there are 2 dates they give, the day they open and the day they process the prints.


----------



## falcorkle (Nov 14, 2014)

Heats said:


> they open the packs, charge the credit cards, and put you in their system about a month before they process the prints. so there are 2 dates they give, the day they open and the day they process the prints.


Aye, gotcha. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## falcorkle (Nov 14, 2014)

The FBI are currently processing packets received on Dec. 16th for all of ya'll waiting in anticipation like myself


----------



## DrJez (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi! Just wanted to add my input. 14 weeks sucks and is so unacceptable given the time frames stated in the beginning of this post. My request was posted international express from Australia on Feb 18th... so it looks like I am still waiting awhile from what has been posted 

My main question is... how are you all following up your request? Like many here... the FBI check is the limiting factor in getting PR approved... 

Thanks!

~Jez


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

ani89 said:


> Just letting you all know my partner called the embassy last night just to get an update of where they're at for clearances.
> They're currently processing ones from the week of 21st November.
> We sent ours in first week of December and were told it will probably be 2-3 weeks before ours is done.
> I can see the end!...


I can confirm this. I mailed my request on 22 November and my credit card was charged on 26 February.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

DrJez said:


> Hi! Just wanted to add my input. 14 weeks sucks and is so unacceptable given the time frames stated in the beginning of this post. My request was posted international express from Australia on Feb 18th... so it looks like I am still waiting awhile from what has been posted  My main question is... how are you all following up your request? Like many here... the FBI check is the limiting factor in getting PR approved... Thanks! ~Jez


Hi. You can now go through 3 approved channelers for the FBI checks that takes approximately 5-7 days compared to the waiting period directly through the FBI.


----------



## DrJez (Mar 13, 2015)

Canegirl said:


> Hi. You can now go through 3 approved channelers for the FBI checks that takes approximately 5-7 days compared to the waiting period directly through the FBI.


Really??? Can you please expand your reply and let us know who and how? That would be fantastic as long as it isn't a scam. Thanks!

~Jez


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

DrJez said:


> Really??? Can you please expand your reply and let us know who and how? That would be fantastic as long as it isn't a scam. Thanks! ~Jez


 I will bump up my thread. No scam, email response from Immi.


----------



## DrJez (Mar 13, 2015)

Canegirl said:


> I will bump up my thread.
> 
> No scan, email response from Immi.


Thanks so much Canegirl! You just might be a life saver!!! Wish I read this a few months ago... would have saved so much stress!

~Jez


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

DrJez said:


> Thanks so much Canegirl! You just might be a life saver!!! Wish I read this a few months ago... would have saved so much stress! ~Jez


You're welcome.

I don't think it was an option a few months ago but I am glad it is now!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

From what I've read elsewhere they changed it Jan. 15. Of course, they didn't bother to tell people who had already applied for FBI checks and were waiting for months for them. Frustrating! At least they're accepting them now - such good news.


----------



## dkotek (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I wanted to see if anyone had spoken to CJIS recently about which dates they are currently mailing back to the original senders. I sent my documents on Dec. 5th, they were received on Dec. 7th. I'm getting anxious especially since we now know that using a channeler. 

Cheers,
Dk


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> FYI, I've read somewhere else that the Washington DC embassy began accepting FBI checks from three channelers as of 15 January 2015, and they are: national credit reporting, national background check, inc. and telos identity management solutions, llc.
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt as this is NOT from an agent or from DIBP themselves, but from a fellow applicant. If they actually have changed their policy like is being reported, it'd be nice to see it in writing somewhere official!


Do channelers speed up the process/ wait time for the FBI check? Has anyone confirmed that they are accepting channelers?


----------



## falcorkle (Nov 14, 2014)

Simply said:


> Do channelers speed up the process/ wait time for the FBI check? Has anyone confirmed that they are accepting channelers?


I can 100% confirm they are using channelers (how we got accepted----we sent one in in Dec but couldnt take the wait so used a channeler last week instead.)

We got approved today and I uploaded a channeler background check today.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

falcorkle said:


> I can 100% confirm they are using channelers (how we got accepted----we sent one in in Dec but couldnt take the wait so used a channeler last week instead.)
> 
> We got approved today and I uploaded a channeler background check today.


Which channeler did you use? I have not had my FBI check request yet and am looking at my options of when to go through the FBI or the (new) channelers option.

What was the cost/ process?


----------



## dkotek (Mar 16, 2015)

Simply said:


> Do channelers speed up the process/ wait time for the FBI check? Has anyone confirmed that they are accepting channelers?


Channelers drastically speed up the FBI check process. They haven't made an announcement or anything but several applicants have confirmed with their immigration officers that you may use a channeler.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Simply said:


> Which channeler did you use? I have not had my FBI check request yet and am looking at my options of when to go through the FBI or the (new) channelers option. What was the cost/ process?


If your search the threads I've started, I listed the channelers that they are accepting.

I'm not sure on the price, but I can't imagine there would be that much of a difference.


----------



## vnavarro (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey all, 
I lodge my partner visa about a week ago and based off this it seem like I should probably do my FBI check soon with how long it is taking. 

Im still a bit confused on how to do it? Do I do a background check here in Australia first or is there a form I need to fill out requesting my USA background check???


----------



## falcorkle (Nov 14, 2014)

Simply said:


> Which channeler did you use? I have not had my FBI check request yet and am looking at my options of when to go through the FBI or the (new) channelers option.
> 
> What was the cost/ process?


I used of the ones Canegirl posted about- there was only 1 in Atlanta. Went in they fingerprinted me in a matter of minutes and I got the background check in the mail 4 business days later. Simple as that  Oh and it cost $75


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

falcorkle said:


> I used of the ones Canegirl posted about- there was only 1 in Atlanta. Went in they fingerprinted me in a matter of minutes and I got the background check in the mail 4 business days later. Simple as that  Oh and it cost $75


That is awesome!!


----------



## sgopan (Feb 26, 2015)

I received by FBI clearance letter on 19th Feb 2015. The letter is date 4th March 2015

Thank You very much for all your help


----------



## crim_run (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello All - Can someone share their experience on FBI check processing timelines as of late? I sent mine in first week of Mar-15 and thinking how long it will take to get a response. I did appreciate some guidelines by folks who have received it very recently. The website states 12-14 weeks timeframe.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

crim_run said:


> Hello All - Can someone share their experience on FBI check processing timelines as of late? I sent mine in first week of Mar-15 and thinking how long it will take to get a response. I did appreciate some guidelines by folks who have received it very recently. The website states 12-14 weeks timeframe.


That sounds about right!

If you read above in this thread and want the checks faster you can go through a channeler which takes about a week.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

crim_run said:


> Hello All - Can someone share their experience on FBI check processing timelines as of late? I sent mine in first week of Mar-15 and thinking how long it will take to get a response. I did appreciate some guidelines by folks who have received it very recently. The website states 12-14 weeks timeframe.


I applied in February and got my FBI clearance in 12 weeks.


----------



## jfenn001 (May 22, 2015)

Wow so many posts on this topic.

Thanks for giving us who have yet to apply the heads up! Quick question though, I am planning to submit my application in about 6 months, should I be trying to get the police check to submit with my application or do I wait until I'm asked for it? The current wait for a PV is 12-15 months and since the police check is only good for 12 months shouldn't I wait until after I've submitted the application?
Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jfenn001, most people wait until several months after they've applied to hopefully avoid having to redo them if they expire before the visa is granted.


----------



## Hoys (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what packages they are processing currently? My partner sent hers off over 2 months ago now and the credit card hasn't been charged yet... 
How are people going about contacting the CJIS to get details about their clearance? I can't seem to find an specific email or number on their site.

thanks in advance!


----------



## crim_run (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Syd, could you please give the dates of 
1. when you sent your package
2. when it was received by fbi
3. when you card was charged
4. date of letter
5. date when you received letter
It will be of great help!

Thanks again!


----------



## crim_run (Apr 28, 2015)

Canegirl, any idea if channeler is only allowed for US citizens? I think I read it some where on FBI site.
Has anyone here who is non US citizen done via channeler and it was accepted?


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

crim_run said:


> Thanks Syd, could you please give the dates of
> 1. when you sent your package
> 2. when it was received by fbi
> 3. when you card was charged
> ...


1.Feb 6
2. not sure, I was in the US at that time so maybe a few days later.
3. April 27
4. May 5
5. May 15 (in Australia)


----------



## bobby1 (May 25, 2015)

My application was received 16th March but still no payment has been taken. Any idea what date they are opening packages from right now?


----------



## crim_run (Apr 28, 2015)

bobby1 said:


> My application was received 16th March but still no payment has been taken. Any idea what date they are opening packages from right now?


They are opening 17th mar so your application should have bee processed.
Can you tell me when you sent your application ? I sent by Australia post on 9th but they don't have it yet. I wanted to understand how long it takes to reach via international air priority?


----------



## bobby1 (May 25, 2015)

crim_run said:


> They are opening 17th mar so your application should have bee processed.
> Can you tell me when you sent your application ? I sent by Australia post on 9th but they don't have it yet. I wanted to understand how long it takes to reach via international air priority?


Thanks, hopefully my cc will be charged tomorrow then!

I sent it on March 9th from UK and they received it 7 days later.


----------



## bobby1 (May 25, 2015)

Does anyone know what date the FBI are opening packets from?

Or what timescale they are running at?


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

bobby1 said:


> Does anyone know what date the FBI are opening packets from? Or what timescale they are running at?


 ours took 3 months April-July '15


----------



## likykins23 (Nov 3, 2015)

*FBI Police checks...*

Hi guys!

I am applying for a Partner Visa here in Australia in couple months just getting all the paper work done. How do I go about doing the Police Checks in the US? I know it takes about 11-13 weeks ( talk about long waiting times!!) and I just called the FBI and they said they can't run police checks on non-American citizens...?!!

I have a tourist visa and obviously on the FBI request form it gives a space for your "social security number" and I do not have that since I am not a citizen...

Has anyone come across this type of situation and is able to guide me on whats steps to follow?

Thank you!


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

Is one of you a US citizen? your post is a bit confusing


----------



## likykins23 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am not a US citizen..
I hold a Mexican Passport

I require the FBI checks because I have visited the US as a tourist within the last 10 years.

There is a section on the FBI form that I have to fill in the "social security number" section but I do not have one ...so should leave that blank?

I will call the FBI on business hours tomorrow and see if I can get another clear response.


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi, sorry not sure about that. Don't want to tell you the wrong thing. But I would think you would only need an FBI report if you've actually lived there in the past 10 years. But best you call and ask them just to clarify.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

likykins23 said:


> I am not a US citizen..
> I hold a Mexican Passport
> 
> I require the FBI checks because I have visited the US as a tourist within the last 10 years.
> ...


You only need a police check if you *lived *there for 12 months or more in the last 10 yrs since turning 16.


----------



## KatieQ (Mar 17, 2014)

Anybody know the current waiting time? I plan on getting my check done soon and sent off by the end of the week (not requested yet but my visa has been in processing for about 20 months). I read somewhere it is 16-18 weeks. Is this still accurate?

Edit: I am in the Brisbane area, where is the best place to go to get fingerprinted, and what details are compulsory to fill in on the FBI fingerprint form?


----------



## jphilsousa48 (Feb 2, 2015)

KatieQ said:


> Anybody know the current waiting time? I plan on getting my check done soon and sent off by the end of the week (not requested yet but my visa has been in processing for about 20 months). I read somewhere it is 16-18 weeks. Is this still accurate?
> 
> Edit: I am in the Brisbane area, where is the best place to go to get fingerprinted, and what details are compulsory to fill in on the FBI fingerprint form?


I mailed my FBI application in early July and received the clearance in early October. 12 weeks and 3 days altogether including mail time. But since I'm in the U.S., the mailing time would be less than having to ship it overseas, I would think.


----------



## jrmencha8 (Feb 9, 2015)

If you are a US citizen or permanent resident you can use one of the FBI's channellers. You will get your results within a week, I received mine in 4 days from the day they received my fingerprints. Here is a list of the approved chanellers.

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/list-of-fbi-approved-channelers


----------



## kdmakwana (Nov 12, 2015)

jphilsousa48 said:


> I mailed my FBI application in early July and received the clearance in early October. 12 weeks and 3 days altogether including mail time. But since I'm in the U.S., the mailing time would be less than having to ship it overseas, I would think.


Could you tell me when your credit card was charged? My application was received on Aug 19th, but they haven't charged my CC yet. Thanks.


----------



## jphilsousa48 (Feb 2, 2015)

kdmakwana said:


> Could you tell me when your credit card was charged? My application was received on Aug 19th, but they haven't charged my CC yet. Thanks.


My card was charged about 2 weeks before I received the clearance in the mail.


----------



## imisschipotlesteakbowl (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello guys! I am here in Australia for working holiday and I just found a job at the airport. I need a background check for my job. Does anyone know if the DIAC accepts background check from the FBI approved channelers? 

3+ months for the background check from FBI is too long for me because I can only work for this company for 6months. Probably when I get all the fingerprints done, material sent and then 3+months processing time, I am already leaving my job 

Sigh :/ and i also needa get my criminal report from my state


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just wondering how did everyone find out your application has been received? As in do you receive an email from the fbi staying it's arrived or did you use a mail tracker. I mailed my application from austpost mid January and haven't heard a peep from them nor has my credit card been charged. Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I did it through an approved channeller and it took 5 days...


----------



## ralphyung117 (Feb 14, 2016)

ADN1226 said:


> Just wondering how did everyone find out your application has been received? As in do you receive an email from the fbi staying it's arrived or did you use a mail tracker. I mailed my application from austpost mid January and haven't heard a peep from them nor has my credit card been charged. Thanks!


I sent mine a week before Christmas with Auspost priority, it didn't leave Australia until 30th of December, then received by the FBI on Jan 2. I track the location on the USPS website. Haven't heard anything since that.

But luckily they haven't assign a CO to me yet, been waiting for almost 4 months.


----------



## nickw (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi All,

We sent my partner's application on the 15th of October last year direct to the FBI. 
Finally had the charge to the credit card on Monday. 
Hopefully we should see the clearance in the next week or so.

I also noticed the other day that our local (and only) police station has stopped doing fingerprints for these kinds of applications. 
I guess we now have to travel 4 hours to get them done...

Nick


----------



## moogal83 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi all,

Just wanted to add my timeline to the thread, for those who are still waiting:

Nov 2 2015 - Applications sent to FBI
Nov 3 2015 - Applications received by FBI
February 24 2016 - Credit card charged

Now we have to wait potentially 3-4 more weeks to get the clearances in the mail. The FBI are WAY off their processing times of 13-15 weeks as stated on the website at the moment (even factoring in a shut down over the Christmas period.

We were unable to go through a chaneller as we are not US citizens, only living here temporarily.

Our case officer was just assigned to us for our PR application and has asked for our FBI clearances..the missing piece of the puzzle...

This long wait has been excruciating, and is even more so now that we have been assigned a CO and are so close!

Good luck all.


----------



## nickw (Feb 28, 2014)

nickw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We sent my partner's application on the 15th of October last year direct to the FBI.
> Finally had the charge to the credit card on Monday.
> ...


Just to update, we finally received the clearance on Thursday (4th of March) . So that's a whopping 20 week turn around time!


----------



## ralphyung117 (Feb 14, 2016)

Newest update:

Finally got charge from the FBI, they received the package on Jan 2 (tracking from USPS website), probably another week to get the finally piece for my visa application.


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I did it through an approved channeller and it took 5 days...


Skybluebrewer, can I ask which channeller you used? (Is that allowed? I'm a newbie, so apologies if this is inappropriate!)

We need to arrange an FBI check for my husband (US Citizen).

Thanks!

Edited: I just found the chaneller you used on another thread. Never mind!


----------



## asoriah (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm using Inquiries. They take requests from abroad, but they cost quite a bit. They've told me that they normally get results within 48 hours. They don't send mail outside of the U.S. though. Getting fingerprinted was the toughest part for me because the police stations in my city don't do fingerprinting and neither do the embassies. 

I've got a bit a of a dilemma though. I don't know anyone in the states anymore so I have no where for my letter to be sent which can then be sent to me. Does anyone know what I can do about this?


----------



## ralphyung117 (Feb 14, 2016)

Which state you are living at?


----------



## asoriah (Apr 2, 2016)

I have to retract my previous statement. It seems background checks from any of the four channelers listed on the immi websites will be accepted, but not background checks from any of the channelers listed on the FBI's website. I'm waiting for a reply from my designated Oz immigration office about this.

I'm living abroad, which makes this process even more complicated than if I were back in the states.


----------



## azrael (May 3, 2016)

Hi asoriah,
Can you please let me know which are the four channelers listed on the immi websites? I could not find any. Thank you very much!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

azrael said:


> Hi asoriah,
> Can you please let me know which are the four channelers listed on the immi websites? I could not find any. Thank you very much!


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

Scroll down to the "Police Checks" section and select the "United States of America" tab.


----------



## azrael (May 3, 2016)

(Edited) Thank you asoriah! As I am not a US citizen, I cannot use a channeler, as they are to be used only by US citizens.

Thank you anyways!!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

azrael said:


> (Edited) Thank you asoriah! As I am not a US citizen, I cannot use a channeler, as they are to be used only by US citizens.
> 
> Thank you anyways!!!


*and U.S. permanent residents.


----------



## Justray (May 23, 2016)

Hi, here's my timeline:

*May 23rd 2016 the letter was delivered to the FBI 's
* address with the application, ink rolled fingerprints and the rest of the documentation.
At this time, the FBI's website stated 13-15 weeks processing time.

*August 2nd 2016 - credit card charged *, that makes it about 10 weeks past the delivery date, while ATM the estimated processing times shown on the FBI's website are 12-14 weeks.
*August 24th 2016 - Received the certificate by post to my Australia address* - That makes for 3+ weeks delivery time.

I'm a Chinese national living in Australia, used to live in the U.S. for a few years.


----------



## sotni (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

So finally received my FBI clearance in the mail today. Thought I'd share my timeline for anyone waiting or planning to apply:

12 Feb, 2016 - Got fingerprinted at the local police station here in Oz and sent out the request to the FBI
25 Feb, 2016 - The parcel got delivered to the FBI
13 May, 2016 - Bank account got charged
27 May, 2016 - Received the certificate in the post

So in total 13 weeks since the day they had received my request! Good luck to anyone waiting.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi All! Getting ready to do my background check and wanted to find out which channeler you used to get your results in Australia? I'm currently in the US on a holiday and getting fingerprints done for my son and I. But, we'll be back in Australia next week. So, which channelers will send the FBI background results to Australia? Or will DIBP accept emailed results? I want to figure out which is best to use to get my results as quick as possible. TIA for any/all help!


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

LadyRougeRayne - could you have it posted to a friend / family member in the US, then have them mail it you in Australia?

That's what we did for my husband's FBI check. When we were in the US last month he applied through the channeler My FBI Report. We listed a US address for mailing, then had my step-daughter FedEx it to us here in Turkey. My understanding is that channelers won't send reports to addresses outside the US.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

KofteQueen said:


> LadyRougeRayne - could you have it posted to a friend / family member in the US, then have them mail it you in Australia?
> 
> That's what we did for my husband's FBI check. When we were in the US last month he applied through the channeler My FBI Report. We listed a US address for mailing, then had my step-daughter FedEx it to us here in Turkey. My understanding is that channelers won't send reports to addresses outside the US.


Thanks for that, KofteQueen. Yes, I can have them sent to my Mom. Was just hoping to avoid having to do all that. But looks like it's what we'll have to do. I have time to do the checks, as we aren't applying until the end of August. But wanted to get the fingerprinting done while we're here in the US.


----------



## rjh0302 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi....

Can you please tell me how does the return postage work with FBI... Did you send a self addressed and prepaid envelope or something so that the FBI can send the letter back ??


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

rjh0302 said:


> Hi....
> 
> Can you please tell me how does the return postage work with FBI... Did you send a self addressed and prepaid envelope or something so that the FBI can send the letter back ??


When I did it through an approved channeler (Accurate Biometrics), all I mailed was the finger print card, application for the background check, and proof of payment (as I paid the $50 fee online). They sent me an email and mailed me the official papers without me giving any return postage or envelope.


----------



## jaslove5 (Aug 26, 2015)

@rjh0302
I just received FBI clearance letter two weeks ago. From my understanding, you don't need to include envelope or postage. Your result will be mailed to you via first class mail from FBI.


----------



## rjh0302 (Jun 14, 2016)

jaslove5 said:


> @rjh0302
> I just received FBI clearance letter two weeks ago. From my understanding, you don't need to include envelope or postage. Your result will be mailed to you via first class mail from FBI.


Thank you for your response... Much appreciated....


----------



## rjh0302 (Jun 14, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> When I did it through an approved channeler (Accurate Biometrics), all I mailed was the finger print card, application for the background check, and proof of payment (as I paid the $50 fee online). They sent me an email and mailed me the official papers without me giving any return postage or envelope.


Thank you for the details, but in my case I cannot use approved channellers and @jaslove5 has answered my doubt... Thanks again


----------



## kookl333 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Mine was received by the FBI on 15th July, 2016. Will update here if i have any news.

Thanks,

Kun


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Skybluebrewer said:


> When I did it through an approved channeler (Accurate Biometrics), all I mailed was the finger print card, application for the background check, and proof of payment (as I paid the $50 fee online). They sent me an email and mailed me the official papers without me giving any return postage or envelope.


Will Accurate Biometrics mail results to Australia? Or do I need to have them mailed to a family member in the US?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Will Accurate Biometrics mail results to Australia? Or do I nqeed to have them mailed to a family member in the US?


I have no idea and you may want to contact AB yourself and ask. I was in the US at the time and had it sent to my apartment.


----------



## pdroxd07 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello, I have a question about my FBI Police Check Application,

My wife and I are applying for the FBI Summary Check for the Australian Visa and we send our FBI application papers on June 22nd.

They had received them on June 24th and they charged the fee to my credit card on August 19th.

My problem is that they only charged $18, when they suposed to charge $36 (for 2 people).

I had sent our papers separated with a clip each one (with all the documents that they requested, including 5 copies of our fingerprints, the checklist and the payment form for each one, and I checked every single document like 10 times to make sure that everything it's correct) and everything was in the same envelop that I sent to them via DHL.

I just want to know if maybe they are gonna charge the fee from the other application later or if I made something wrong during the proccess.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## leanleft (Aug 29, 2016)

Using a channeler is it true that you can get the check in about two weeks time?


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

My husband used a channeler, and got his back within a week. It was definitely worth the extra money. He used National Credit Reporting (My FBI Report).


----------



## leanleft (Aug 29, 2016)

KofteQueen said:


> My husband used a channeler, and got his back within a week. It was definitely worth the extra money. He used National Credit Reporting (My FBI Report).


Thanks Kofte - I had actually pulled them up and was thinking of using them as they operate in my city. Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

leanleft said:


> Using a channeler is it true that you can get the check in about two weeks time?


I used Accurate Biometrics for my channeler and got the email results within a few days and the original paper version (which I uploaded to my visa app) in about a week.


----------



## New2Aussie (Sep 19, 2016)

holy crap you got your 820 quick! I am submitting mine next week. Hoping if I have all documents i need mine goes fast and smooth!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

New2Aussie said:


> holy crap you got your 820 quick! I am submitting mine next week. Hoping if I have all documents i need mine goes fast and smooth!


Only because I applied for it off the subclass 300.


----------



## New2Aussie (Sep 19, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Only because I applied for it off the subclass 300.


Oh okay I see...mine is just fresh. Don't care how long it really takes as long as it is approved though  Cause atleast I can stay here while its going on


----------



## lovafo (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi all

I am new to the forum and lucky to have found this thread. Basically my mum holds a US Green Card, she lived there for about a year before migrating to Australia with a PR visa. She has been traveling back there a couple of times for a total of about 3 months. She just applied for the Australian Citizenship and they asked her to provide police clearance for the US and Vietnam as she had been traveling to those 2 countries during the time. 

With the US FBI background check can someone confirm that she can use the FBI Channellers to obtain the report? Will the Australian Immigration department accept that report for Citizenship applications? And we can only use one of the 4 approved Channellers from the department website? Are they all the same doesn't matter who we choose?

Also has anyone been asked to provide overseas police clearance even if the total time spent outside of Australia is less than 12 months since gaining PR before applying for citizenship? My mum definitely hasn't spent over 12 months outside of Australia and still got asked to provide them which is weird (I know they can request it if they want to)

Thanks


----------

